# Mirror Mirror on the Wall



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

honestly, probably not. However, that doesn't mean that there aren't other ways to visually increase the size of a room......

solid and light wall colors (no chair rail, patterns, or boarders). Light colored flooring.... if wood flooring, the planks should run in the same direction as the shorter walls.. this visually elongates them. 

Have light colored and thin curtains that go from floor to ceiling.

furniture can also make a room look less cluttered and more spacious...
glass tables
smaller scaled furniture
low profile furniture (side board instead of tall china cabinet)
avoid bulky chairs or oversized china cabinets

hope this helps


----------



## lkwilliams (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks diy'er on LI - those are some really great things to work with!!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You might get more response with more information (a pic would help). How big is the wall? How big is the mirror? Is the mirror one piece or those 12" squares? 

I saw a pic somewhere. Someone took a bunch of 12" mirror tiles and used trim between and around them to give the impression of a latticed window. A narrow shelf was then added below as a sill.


----------



## heart08 (Jul 21, 2009)

I do like mirrors for the same reason it cause this wide space feel. I have one facing the dining area and what i did to update? I repainted the wall with beige and it was as thought the whole dining area finally was awaken. Colors are the easiest to substitute and very fun to do too. Hope this helps :thumbsup:
----
http://www.pestbomb.com/


----------



## freedomlover007 (Mar 22, 2011)

*mirrors*

Many people like the look of a large mirror on the wall in their home or apartment. In addition to being useful to check out your style and appearance, many people believe that they can be effective in helping to make a small space look larger. It's important to be careful when hanging a mirror. A big glass mirror with a wooden frame is probably a lot heavier than the photos you normally hang on the wall. 

You need to be a bit more careful when hanging it. Most photos can be hung with a single nail. Heavy mirrors should use a hook that connects to the wall, and ideally two or three hooks. Sometimes the hooks can lock in order to make sure that even a strong earthquake will not dislodge your mirrors and send them crashing to the floor. 

Brian
http://miceexterminationforbeginners.blogspot.com/


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree to diy'er on LI using a light color of curtains may help you..and avoid using big cabinets, and big tables is not good to put those things in your room


----------

